# It's JULY! What's For Dinner?



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Well, we need a new thread, it's JULY! Can you believe it?
So what's for dinner?







:
Anyone have special plans for the 4th?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Our big plans for the 4th are roasting 1/2 a pig. I raised 3 pigs this winter and we saved half of one for a pig roast. There will be tons of people, tons of food and it'll be so much fun!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

July really snuck up on me, so no plans for the 4th yet. I think the kids and I will be at my mom's, so we'll probably do take out or some special treat. Over the weekend we'll probably grill, if we're not invited to any BBQs.

Tonight's dinner is beef-and-snow-pea stir fry with rice. I'll do up some tofu for DP too.


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

Tonight is beer can chicken on the grill with corn on the cob and salad with homemade dressing. I just started making my dressing and it is so much better. We have no plans yet for the 4th. We are still deciding what to eat. Maybe out since we will go to st. augustine for the fireworks.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I made Skillet Macaroni and Ground beef (pasta, pesto, tomato, ground beef and mozz cheese on top), steamed corn, and texas toast.

Dh says he is grilling "country style" pork ribs for 4th of July. I will make the sides. I am sure we will take dc to the fireworks show downtown.

Dawn


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonights dinner was spinach, strawberry, and blueberry salad with poppy seed dressing and stir fry beef with peppers, onions, mushrooms, and carrots on brown rice.







:

friday will be BBQ chicken


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I made fettucino alfredo tonight, with plans for Kung Pao Chicken tommorrow


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

homemade chicken noodles tonight. i use mushroom soup instead of chicken broth the kids like it better thicker that way.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Our big plans for the 4th are roasting 1/2 a pig. I raised 3 pigs this winter and we saved half of one for a pig roast. There will be tons of people, tons of food and it'll be so much fun!

OMG, can I come?







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
homemade chicken noodles tonight. i use mushroom soup instead of chicken broth the kids like it better thicker that way.

Chicken noodles? Recipe? Yum.

Tonight was lamb chops with couscous with sauteed peppers, onions and broccoli. Dessert was a sweet canteloupe. I'm making myself hungry, off to find a snack.

I need to get planning for the rest of the week - no big plans for Independence Day.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
OMG, can I come?







:

Absolutely!

Tonight we're having a sausage rice casserole.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I have swiss chard from our CSA to use up before the next installment comes tomorrow night. I'll probably put it on top of quinoa with tahini sauce.


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

Tonight will be a boring crock pot layered casserole. I have a midwife appt across town at 4 and then I won't have to stress about dinner if I don't get seen until 5 or stuck in traffic. Both of which happen frequently.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Chicken with 40 Cloves of Garlic tonight. Ds suggested mac and cheese, which might actually make a good combo. Probably a salad, too.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i think i am making pizza tonight. pizza and salad


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Last night we had a sort of potluck with my parents. We brought roast, potatoes, carrots, and green beans.

Tonight we're having spaghetti, corn, salad, and rolls. I've already made the spaghetti sauce, so not much left to do.







:


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *star792* 
Tonight will be a boring crock pot layered casserole. .

I have been looking for new crock ideas...can you post this recipe?

Thanks!!







:


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight is lemon pepper chicken, seasoned veggies (squash, zucchini, carrots, snap peas), salad, and buttered toast.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight was supposed to be leftovers, but the only ones we have is a casserole my boys hated. So I'll probably make them quesadillas, have the casserole myself and who knows what dh will eat when he gets home.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I wasn't feeling well last night, so I came home and went to bed. Dh made dinner--- frozen pizza and leftovers from the fridge.

Tonight will be:
Baked green chile chicken enchiladas with rice and green beans

Dawn


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

braised red cabbage with apples onions and sausage - served over quinoa


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I did tacos with mexican rice tonight - was wonderful! The rice took a LOT longer than i thought it would though... not sure what that was all about, but it worked out in the end. Tommorrow we're going up to canton to have dinner with the family - bratwurst and such


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

It was low key around here today, so I just did a simple pork roast with onions and sage, baked potatoes and red cabbage. Cake for dessert.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

7/4 was bbq chicken, corn on the cob, purple cabbage cole slaw

tonight - salmon cakes with mac & cheese


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Yesterday we had ribs, mac n cheese, potato salad, (both homemade), and amy's veg baked beans. Oh and my mom made deviled eggs, too. It was really good. Actually we made it Thursday and had leftovers yesterday from it. Tonight I'm not sure yet. We are going to lunch at a Mexican restaurant depending on what time the kids nap that may be early or late so dinner will be very light if it's late.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

ohh maybe I'll make deviled eggs with dinner tonight.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yesterday we had ribs, hot dogs, brats, potato salad, mac and cheese, baked beans,field peas, rice, corn on cob, rolls, and strawberry shortcake.

We will be eating the leftovers today and tonight.

Dawn


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Breakfast: leftover blueberry muffins

Lunch: I used leftover lemon pepper chicken to make chicken, cheese, and Ranch wraps.

Dinner: DS1 is having a friend spend the night, so we're ordering pizza.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

If I can talk dh into grilling...........

grilled ribeyes
grilled cheddar ranch burgers
steamed new potatoes
fresh green beans or broccoli (depends on if I have enough green beans)
salad with lots of veggies

Dawn


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

Hmmm, well we are having left over rib tips for lunch and something with ground beef for dinner, lol.

Tomorrow is beef (well actually venison) stew & Tuesday will be grilled bbq chicken legs and thighs. We are having a clean out the freezer & pantry marathon due to the budget


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbtmom2000* 
grilled cheddar ranch burgers

recipe, please?







:

Last night we had whole-grain pasta with butter and parmesan cheese, sauteed zucchini with garlic scapes, and pineapple smoothies.

Tonight we had BBQ chicken legs, grilled zucchini, and the Pioneer Woman's crash hot potatoes =


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i was planning to make dutch baby pancakes... but we ended up going to sweet tomatoes with the in-laws







:


----------



## KathinJapan (Mar 25, 2003)

July 7th is a holiday here, the star crossed lovers day...
traditional menu is cold noodles (somen) and sweet river fish.
we don`t have the fish, so will serve a salad of poached chicken with cucumbers and herbs.

have fruit for dessert.

Kathryn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Our 4th of July pig turned out awesome!
Saturday we went to a friend's to watch UFC and had pork steaks and tons of different sides.
Sunday we went out.
Tonight is bbq grilled chicken, grilled peppers and onions, pasta salad and roasted potatoes.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Since it's so hot and sticky today, I'm just going to serve some chilled snacky things: green salad, cucumber salad, artichoke hearts, pita bread and garlicky bean spread. Maybe some carrot sticks too.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
recipe, please?







:


I am almost embarrased to post this.... the recipe is straight from the back of the Hidden Valley Ranch container. Somehow, we ended up with the Costco size of the dry mix.









I am sure a homemade ranch mix would be great probably even better.

Here is the link:







:
http://www.hiddenvalley.com/recipes/...p?recipe_id=63

Dawn


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We did not grill the steaks last night as planned, so we will have those tonight.

Grilled ribeyes
new potatoes w/ parsley, garlic and butter
salads with lots of veggies

Dawn


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Tonight I am sauteeing some pierogies and serving them with some steamed mixed veggies and maybe some garlic bread or biscuits.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbtmom2000* 
I am almost embarrased to post this.... the recipe is straight from the back of the Hidden Valley Ranch container. Somehow, we ended up with the Costco size of the dry mix.









I am sure a homemade ranch mix would be great probably even better.

Don't be embarrassed. We all have our dirty little secrets!







Anyway, those sound too yummy for me to scruple about a little Hidden Valley mix.







Thanks for the link!


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi all! It's been a long time since I posted in these threads.







I think I missed June entirely.

Lately I have been on a jambalaya kick. I have also made turkey & dressing & gravy (my mom gave me a turkey, woo hoo!). I recently made an old-fashioned American curry dish called country captain.

Tonight I'm making twice-baked potatoes.

Now I'm going back to read the whole thread.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

steaks, cole slaw, and those potatoes someone posted upthread from pioneer woman


----------



## BananaBreadGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
i was planning to make dutch baby pancakes... but we ended up going to sweet tomatoes with the in-laws







:









Is this the same as poffertjes? I have eaten them but never made them.

We're having Sourdough Mannaeesh (pita bread) with hummus, and green beans from the garden.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

If I get my butt in gear, it'll be red beans and rice with spicy chicken sausage. I want to make a yellow squash casserole, but I don't have any cheese, so maybe I'll save that until tomorrow and hope that some cheese will magically appear in my fridge







: (that's the cheese fairy)-- I do not feel like dragging two littles into the grocery store for just a block of cheddar, kwim?


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I am planning to make a stove top version of a country ham and macaroni casserole(too hot to heat this apt up), green beans, salad and rolls.

I need to make a quick run to the store for an onion, or I may just use some onion powder...... It depends on how I feel when it is time to make dinner







. I have a pharmacology exam tomorrow, and I need to study all day!

Dawn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We ended up going to my mom's last night and having leftover chorizos so tonight we'll do the bbq chicken.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BananaBreadGirl* 
Is this the same as poffertjes? I have eaten them but never made them.

no - these are big poofy things you make in a cast iron skillet - they puff up when you bake them...

http://whatscookingamerica.net/Eggs/GermanPancake.htm


----------



## Sunflowermommie (Jul 22, 2003)

Salmon sandwiches, potato salad, tossed greensand last but not least organic stawberries for dessert.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is salmon, rice, fresh peas and radishes from my garden and something else.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Baked foil-packet tilapia, mashed potatoes, lima beans, and rolls for us tonight.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Yellow-squash casserole (I went and got some cheese today!) and a hamburger for me too.







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we didn't come home till right before dinner & everyone was starved AND I have no veggies because my CSA pickup is tomorrow... so I made 2 packages of frozen ravioli (2 flavors - spinach and cheese & whole wheat basil, mozzerella, tomato) topped with a small amount of frozen homemade red sauce I had & pesto sauce. I sliced a canteloupe too. the only fruit I have left LOL

it was good but not enough.... we're all still hungry. I'm making bowls of cereal in a few minutes LOL


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I made peanut venison stir fry last night, and tonight chilaquiles







Both were excellent







Probably won't get to make the venison one for a while now, as we're now nearly out of deer... but the chilaquiles are definetly being remade at some point!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I made chicken breasts in the crockpot with onions, garlic, white wine and cayenne. Blech, it was terrible.







I doctored it up with salsa, cheese and fresh cilantro, over rice, but still - blah.


----------



## fotomama (May 6, 2006)

yummy!







:

Got a gorgeous broiler from the nursery down the street. Organic, free range, 3.5 lb for $10. (A lot? Cheap? Whatcha paying for a whole chicken these days?)

Shoved butter mixed w/ thyme and rosemary from the back porch, plus salt and pepper, under the skin covering the breast. Modified truss (no string







), baked between 350 and 425 for an hour-ish, then broiled to get it crispy. Hand basted for 15 min while it cooled, then ate pieces w/ sliced raw tomatoes and potatoes.

Contemplating making stock tomorrow with the rest of the bird plus old carrots, potatoes and celery from the fridge.

So good.







:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fotomama* 
yummy!







:

Got a gorgeous broiler from the nursery down the street. Organic, free range, 3.5 lb for $10. (A lot? Cheap? Whatcha paying for a whole chicken these days?)

That sounds about on par with what we pay, maybe a smidgen cheaper, for our "farm chickens" (organic, pastured, blah-blah-blah







). Sounds good! I would definitely make some stock -- wring all the goodness you can outta that baby.









Tonight's dinner: miso soup and some kind of asiany noodle dish with cucumber and carrot (the only veggie I have left, since DP forgot to get the CSA pickup last week while I was outta town














. Sesame noodles, maybe.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is a crockpot chicken dish I'm trying for the first time.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i am not sure what to make tonight. I somehow messed up my days on my mealplanning list and served wednesday's dinner tuesday, and thursday's dinner last night... might go for tuesday's dinner - which is pizza. I know it would make the kids happy


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I am making a roast in the crockpot with onions, potatoes, and carrots. I think I am also going to make steamed broccoli on the side.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is meatloaf from the freezer, mashed potatoes and whatever veggies sound good.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I've got some bl/sl chicken thighs in the crockpot with black beans and salsa. when that's cooked I'll add some cooked brown rice and shredded cheese and make burritos - w/flour tortillas for DP, collard leaves for me.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

last night was salmon cakes, roasted sweet potatoes and broccoli and mac and cheese.

tonight, spinach manicotti.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Chili Verde with corn on the cob and buttered tortillas.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we are eating at the Bonefish Grill tonight









It's my FIL's 75th birthday... we have dinner tonight and tomorrow with them and the whole family....








:


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Oven roasted chicken and veggies.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We had pizza last night.

Tonight, we had zesty chicken and veggie saute,yellow rice, steamed baby green beans and carrots.

Dawn


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Chicken and dumplings, veggies. I'm also trying a slow cooker granola recipe I got from another MDC momma over in Frugality and Finances.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Lemon, garlic and oregano marinated chicken on the grill, with baby new potatoes from the stand up the road and homemade cole slaw. Awesome on a hot summer day.







:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I want to grill flank steak (I have in marinating in the freezer) and potatoes, but a) it's supposed to rain; and b) we don't have any charcoal. So I might broil it instead, or I might just come up with something else...but what? I'm tired of making meals out of nothing. We had a disappointing CSA box this week and not a lot of food in the house, despite having gone to the store three times last week. How does that happen? I guess I gotta get creative...


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

last night we wound up having sushi









tonight - back to the regular routine. it's supposed to be breakfast for dinner night and I would like to make the dutch baby pancakes we had planned for a week ago and never made


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We are having chicken and broccoli alfredo, sweet peas, salad, and bread


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Baked chicken, sweet potatoes, and onion rings. It was supposed to be zucchini & squash instead of the onion rings but I dropped the whole pan into the oven when I was trying to put it in! Really made me mad as I paid $4 for that organic produce! (only 1 squash and 1 zucchini!)


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We are planning spaghetti tonight. Probably with a salad. There are lots of veggies in my sauce so I don't usually serve it with veggies.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night I ended up serving leftovers with some tuna-pasta salad to round it out. Tonight, barley and lentil soup with collards -- it's in the crock pot now.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night was leftovers.

Tonight, more leftovers! Hamburgers and potatoes from a party yesterday and fresh sugar snap peas that need to be eaten.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we had burgers and hot dogs with potato chips, corn, salad, and popscicles for dessert.


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

we've been so busy lately that ive forgotten to visit this thread.







:

tonight we are having boneless chicken thighs. I think ill brown them, and then make a gravy with some stock from the freezer and mushrooms. roasted potatoes and brussels sprouts on the side, and a salad from the garden... lettuce, a few herbs, radishes, and some of the first carrots.







:


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quiche w/ turkey bacon, onions from my csa & fontina cheese. Made a salad w/ csa lettuce and shredded carrots.

I'm feeling that thrid trimester stomach crunch already and I'm so bummed I can't eat as much as I want to!


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

Rigatoni w/ vodka sauce, salad.
Tomorrow QUesidillas, cheese w/ rice/black beans & tomato salsa


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Burritos tonight. Bean for the boys and chicken, rice and cheese for dh and I. And probably salads full of fresh veggies that need to be eaten.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Mini ground turkey meatloaves, mashed potatoes, gravy, green veggie(either a green bean mix or collard greens), cornbread

Dawn


----------



## medicmama (May 5, 2006)

meatball subs,salad.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

falafel, hummos & babaganouj in locally made pita bread.

eggplant is roasting right now for the baba - plus I have another eggplant salad already made.

yum


----------



## kittyhead (Oct 28, 2005)

chicken adobo with extra garlic, jasmine rice, and stir fried carrots, zucchini, and snow peas from the garden.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night the boys had chili dogs, hot dogs and sandwiches. I had a chef's salad.

Tonight is fried potatoes and eggs.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I forgot to post yesterday.

Last night we had spagetti w/ meat sauce, salad, garlic bread & sauteed onions, garlic & summer squash.







:

tonight we had fish cakes with sauteed escarole & ziti
http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/...-with-escarole
I didn't use hot pepper... and I also used a half a vidala onion.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Chicken, Rice and Broccoli Casserole
Steamed veggie mix( frozen)
Garlic Toast

Dawn


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight it's going to be a sort of smorgasbord of fresh local veggies: salad with homemade blue cheese dressing, tomato, carrot, cucumber, peas. I'm also making sauteed summer squash and zucchini, sauteed beets and beet greens, a basil and tomato salad, a cucumber salad, and maybe some kind of potatoes.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is pork stir fry.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Tonight we are grilling bacon wrapped filet minon and having mashed potatoes and mushrooms. Tomorrow is tandoori chicken ( I just got it started marinating) with kalijira rice pilaf, channa masala and raita.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

roast chicken, brocolli & sweet potatoes. and homemade challah

yum


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Whole-wheat pasta with a creamy green sauce (spinach, basil, ricotta cheese, a little milk, garlic greens, salt and pepper), sauteed zucchini, maybe some peas. An entirely green meal, and it's all local veggies too. Wow. Lookit me.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Blackened salmon (in a cast iron pan), not spicy, over csa greens, carrot cake from csa carrots and ccheese icing and pesto-pasta-something.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We're having fajitas.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tilapia filets with a topping I make of mayo, pesto & parmesan cheese (so not healthy - very yummy) plus the leftover pasta w/ escarole thing from the other night








:


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

I just made a blueberry pie. Guess we're having that, too!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm making pizza and key lime pie.

alsoSarah


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I have some leftover flank steak that needs to get eaten; I think I'm going to make it into a very ersatz Thai beef salad (yam nua) with some of the CSA veggies that are oppressing me.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Something with chicken, I haven't decided which dish I'm going to make yet.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

left overs (we have salmon from last night, pesto & salad) and fruit. Anything COLD


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

carrot cake pancakes, fried eggs, and boca burgers sausage patties.








:


----------



## juliema (Jan 26, 2005)

Pretzel Crusted Chicken w/ a cheese sauce, noodles and Broccoli most likely.


----------



## momtoblake (Jun 2, 2008)

Beef Stew made in the crockpot. Probably have crackers too. Kind of to hot for it since it is 93 outside..but it is cheap so it works!







:


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

Cheeseburgers made from 100% grass fed pastured beef from FIL's farm. Oven fries, fresh cucumber from the garden.







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Saturday the boys had homemade pizza and dh and I had leftover green beans, potatoes, beef and pork roast that he brought home. Sunday we had quesadillas.

Tonight we're going to my mom's. She always comes up with unusual food combos.


----------



## Mommy2anangel (Dec 17, 2007)

Honey baked salmon, plantains, asparagus and some brown rice. I can't wait for dinner!!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Pork chops, mashed potatoes and cole slaw tonight. Tomorrow, leftover baked spaghetti with breadsticks and a salad.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tomato soup & grilled cheese









the soup is simmering right now and the house smells terrific


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Fettucine w/ vodka sauce (lots of crushed red pepper on mine) & peasant bread toasted, buttered and a few slices of fontina cheese

Breyer's mint choc chip for desert!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

We had cheesy zucchini patties -- they were hard to cook (stuck to the pan) but tasted yummy.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Wow everyone had some yummy stuff today! We need recipes!
We just had leftovere here.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Tonight is balsamic chicken with egg noodles, sauteed zucchini w/garlic, and tomato-cucumber salad.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight is meatloaf, sauteed summer squash & fingerling potatoes








:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is panini's, roasted potatoes and some assortment of fresh veggies.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

I discovered a place that sells daily local catches. The guys goes at dawn to local docks. Last night we did a kinda New England Clam boil that I finished up on the grill in foil. I splurged for one lobster (like $10 bucks, which was nearly cheap!), plus clams, corn, & linquicia. It felt like summer! The broth was really savory. Some of my garden tomatoes are ripe now, so I put a good variety of them in a salad. I had some yellow pears, plus some really sweet cherry tomatoes. Nice combo with the savory broth. I want it again to night, lool, but I think it will just be Amy's Garden Burgers on the grill with some roasted sumer squash, which my garden seems to have a little too much of. lol

Oh, last week, I bought some bay scallops he got from a boat near Martha's Vineyard. They were wonderful!


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Can I have your cheesy zucchini recipe, Viking?


----------



## mrscompgeek (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbtmom2000* 
Chicken, Rice and Broccoli Casserole
Steamed veggie mix( frozen)
Garlic Toast

Can I have your recipe for Chicken, rice and broccoli casserole? Or does someone else have one I could have? Thanks!!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nyveronica* 
Can I have your cheesy zucchini recipe, Viking?

You mean the patties? here you go. Next time I would cut back on the cheese -- I think it made them stick to the pan something fierce. But they tasted good.







I'm also a big fan of zucchini just sauteed and topped with parmesan cheese, though.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I was lazy last night and just got pizza. So tonight we'll do the paninis.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

stir fried baby bok choy, mushrooms, and tofu with rice noodles


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Tonight we're going to my mom's. She always comes up with unusual food combos.


Is that a good or a bad thing?!









I am waaaay behind with posting my dinners but we had some delicoius ones this week like shrimp+bell pepper+homegrown zucchini kebabs w/farfalle, fried egg+homemade potatoe mash+sauteed zucchini (homegrown as well, we had the for dinner every day since the weekend







), marinated zucchini/eggplant+mixed garden salad+sandwiches, farfalle w/yellow+green zucchini+creme fraiche-sauce

Tonight we're having a slow roasted beef w/onions, spaetzle (a bavarian/swabian noodle speciality) and cream sauce.







my


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night we went out for dinner to celebrate DS's birthday.







:

I just made a macaroni and cheese for tonight's dinner. We'll have tomato/cucumber salad too. Fresh peaches for dessert!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:

Is that a good or a bad thing?!
Usually bad! But lots of variety at least!

Tonight is breakfast. Eggs, fried potatoes and onions, bacon (from my all natural pigs I raised) and toast.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

wurzlekind - I am sensing a trend in your meals
















tonight is lamb kebabs with hummos, pita, and two kinds of eggplant salads


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is nachos for us.


----------



## tjlsmom (Jan 25, 2008)

: I'm loving this thread. We are having breakfast. Bacon, eggs and toast. Hubby is going to work, DS and I are going swimming afterwards.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Cobb sandwiches... mmmmmm!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Some kind of chicken -- I think tenders, made with panko. With leftover zucchini and maybe some pasta with pesto.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

roast chicken, israeli cous cous, roasted cauliflower, challah, wine.....








:







:


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I am behind on posting..... Tonight will be braised pork chops with red bell pepper, cubanelles, and onion-- slow cooked with chicken stock. For sides, we will have mashed potatoes, gravy, spicy collard greens and rolls

Dawn


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrscompgeek* 
Can I have your recipe for Chicken, rice and broccoli casserole? Or does someone else have one I could have? Thanks!!

Here you go. I am sorry for not posting sooner.

Chicken, Rice and Broccoli Casserole

1 1/2 - 2 cups cooked chicken (shredded)
1 16 oz bag Bird's Eye baby broccoli florets (I cook this for about 5 mins)
1 tbsp butter
1 white onion diced
1-2 stalks celery diced
2 cups cooked rice (white or brown)
1 1/2 -2 cups cheddar cheese (I use sharp)
1/4 flour
1/4 cup butter
1/4 tsp salt
2 cups chicken stock (I use Kitchen Basics)
***Optional*** Add 1/4 cup slivered almonds in before baking

Saute diced onion and celery in 1 tbsp butter. Remove from skillet and set aside. In the skillet, melt 1/4 cup butter. Blend in the 1/4 cup flour and 1/4 teaspoon salt until smooth. Heat until bubbling-- Slowly pour in the 2 cups chicken stock-- stir until thickened and smooth. Remove from heat and add 1 cup of cheese to the mixture and blend until smooth. Add sauteed onion and celery in when this is smooth.

Layer cooked rice, broccoli and chicken in buttered or sprayed baking dish ( I use a 13x9 or larger). Pour the cheese mixture over--- then sprinkle rest of cheese on top. Bake at 350 for about 40-45 minutes. Let stand for 5 minutes before serving.

Sometimes, I add 1/4 cup slivered almonds to the mixutre before baking and it really adds a nice crunch. Either way, it's really good. This is a good one to make when you have leftover rotisserrie chicken

Dawn


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
roast chicken, israeli cous cous,

How do you make your israeli couscous? Or what do you do with it? I have some and I made it once but wasn't overly impressed. Looking for a good ideas for the rest of it! TIA!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is grilled bbq chicken and grilled veggies.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna* 
How do you make your israeli couscous? Or what do you do with it? I have some and I made it once but wasn't overly impressed. Looking for a good ideas for the rest of it! TIA!









my boys don't like when I add "things" to rice, cous cous, etc.... so I make them all the same. coat the pan with olive oil, swirl the grain around till toasted, add stock, and cook in the stock.


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
wurzlekind - I am sensing a trend in your meals
















A trend? Nooooo way!!!!!!
















On friday we had leftovers for dinner, yesterday we went to a beergarden where we ate taboulé, sandwiches, mixed garden salad and french fries







. Tonight we are again going to a beergarden where I'll bring marinated mushrooms+zucchini, baba ganoush, mixed garden salad, taboulé and sandwiches.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having breaded tilapia, stir fried veggies and pasta.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

forgot to post yesterday.

last night was - roll your own sushi

tonight is breakfast for dinner. we're having bagels & lox ETA: and egg salad


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Shrimp, Broccoli, Carrots.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Grilled Cheddar Ranch Burgers
Baked french fries
Corn on cob

Dawn


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm doing black beans & tacos. last night we had pork chops... tomorrow I'm doing somethinhg with goat meat!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We just did leftovers last night because I was lazy. So tonight will be the tilapia.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight we are reheating spagettis and meat sauce from the freezer and making meatballs and more sauce to go along...

plus a salad


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

MIL sent me home with a carcass from a roast chicken, so I'm thinking chicken noodle soup or chicken and rice soup.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i have a few extra carcasses in the freezer - maybe I'll make matzah ball soup this week. thanks for the idea!

trying to only make dinners from food we have on hand this whole week


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

zucchini quiche


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night we had the leftovers from DS's birthday party -- hot dogs, pesto pasta salad, tex-mex quinoa salad, cake.

Tonight I made a vegetable and cheese tart/frittata kind of thing. Pretty good, and I realized while we were eating it that everything in it except the cheese was locally grown/made!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is salads with grilled chicken.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Today is DD's b-day, so we are having shrimp. She loves shrimp! I think I am going to make either a stir-fry or a scampi.

Shrimp stir-fry or scampi
Yellow rice or thin spaghetti if we have scampi
Steamed asparagus
Rolls

Birthday cake
Ice cream

Dawn


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

dinner out of the freezer again tonight. stuffed peppers & nachos


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quesadillas tonight. With fresh guacamole.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I think I'm just going to make tuna sandwiches.







: I haven't planned anything or taken anything out of the freezer. I do have to do something with our CSA green beans and thought about trying Barbara Kingsolver's "frijole guacamole" from AVM. I will also cut up some carrot sticks and serve those with homemade hummus and ranch dressing.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We are having chicken in the crockpot. It's a recipe with salsa, black beans, corn, and cream cheese. I will make some rice to have it over as well.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we had another dinner from the freezer - sausage, red cabbage, onions and apples. plus I made cous cous & carrots


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We didn't end up with quesadillas last night, dh had fed the kids breakfast by the time I got home. So I had cheese fries after they went to bed.

Tonight is zesty grilled ham steak, hot crash potatoes and steamed brocoli I got at the farmer's market.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Had Chinese take-out last night after the girls' karate lessons.

Tonight will be putanesca over penne with something dee-lish on the side from our CSA


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having leftover grilled chicken with Crash Hot Potatoes (thank you to whoever posted the link for these earlier in the thread!), salad, and either broccoli from the garden if it's ready to harvest or another veggie from the farmer's stand that's right down the street.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Tonight we're having leftover grilled chicken with Crash Hot Potatoes (thank you to whoever posted the link for these earlier in the thread!), salad, and either broccoli from the garden if it's ready to harvest or another veggie from the farmer's stand that's right down the street.

Good choice on the potatoes! I can't wait to try them.

I just realized all our dinner will be local and organic.







:


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Good choice on the potatoes! I can't wait to try them.

I just realized all our dinner will be local and organic.







:

Doesn't that make dinner even better?! Ours will all be local at least, but I don't think the 'taters or the lettuce for the salad are organic.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

matzah ball soup









chicken carcass is simmering right now


----------



## wurzelkind (Oct 8, 2005)

Come and join us for the August-Waht's for Dinner-Thread


----------

